# Mount CD-ROM as normal user



## umphy (Jul 21, 2013)

I am new to FreeBSD and am having troubles mounting my CD-ROM as a normal user on FreeBSD 9.1.

The CD-ROM can be detected, and when in Xfce an icon appears for the CD-ROM when I put a disc in, but when I try to access it it says 
	
	



```
Failed to mount Audio Disc (DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply - timeout by message bus)
```

But when I'm logged in as root, I can access the CD-ROM, so I thought it was a permission issue. I tried to apply the USB mounting instructions found at http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8390 to the CD-ROM, but it didn't work.

Any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 21, 2013)

Audio CDs are not mounted.  See the FAQ about mounting data CDs.


----------



## umphy (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks @wblock@. I installed the package vlc and can play the audio CD without problems. But the confusing part is, if I log on as root and run Xfce, the audio CD icon appears on the desktop, and when clicked, I can access the audio CD's files. I guess it's been mounted as a data CD.

So a follow on question, how do I get the same behaviour for a normal user? For the normal user, I get the error as described in my first post.


----------



## kpa (Jul 21, 2013)

Audio CDs can not be mounted in the usual sense because there is no file system, just raw tracks containing the audio data. What you seeing as icons and files is a "virtual" representation of the CD tracks. MS Windows uses a similar trick to represent the audio CD tracks as files in the Windows Explorer.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is needed but you may need to enable the sysctl(8) vfs.usermount to enable users to mount.


----------



## umphy (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks _*kpa*_ and _*SirDice*_. Sorry for the slow reply, but yes, I have already enabled vfs.usermount in sysctl(8) as per the link in my first post.

Unfortunately that didn't help me to view the CD tracks in Thunar, which I can see if I was root.


----------

